

Nest Protect smoke alarm recalled  - linker3000
http://www.techradar.com/us/news/portable-devices/nest-recalls-protect-smoke-alarms-over-fears-it-may-not-actually-protect-that-well-1249938?src=rss&attr=all

======
krishnakanthc
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6517422](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6517422)

I told you so ..

